# Whelen Liberty LED Lightbar



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Just ordered the Whelen Liberty LED Lightbar off ebay. It is fully loaded for 1173.00. Think i got a good price since everywhere i found wanted 2,000+ It is a used bar. But barley used. The guy only has 6 more bars left if anyone is thinking of buying one. I should have my bar my the end of the week. Will update once i get it.

This is not the bar i bought but one of them that he has. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Whelen-Libe...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=013&category=53149&cmd=ViewItem


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Mackman;1501075 said:


> Just ordered the Whelen Liberty LED Lightbar off ebay. It is fully loaded for 1173.00. Think i got a good price since everywhere i found wanted 2,000+ It is a used bar. But barley used. The guy only has 6 more bars left if anyone is thinking of buying one. I should have my bar my the end of the week. Will update once i get it.
> 
> This is not the bar i bought but one of them that he has.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Whelen-Libe...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=013&category=53149&cmd=ViewItem


i think i seen the one your talkin about ... its a good thing whelen has a 5 year warrenty .. ive gotta check those out on ebay


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

groundbreakers;1501128 said:


> i think i seen the one your talkin about ... its a good thing whelen has a 5 year warrenty .. ive gotta check those out on ebay


The guy selling them is a retire police officer. Or thats what he told me. This is what he emailed me.

. 
*A new 2012 bar identical to this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230841589518?ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1588.l2649

will be $1295 - with 6 pad per side mounting feet, including insured shipping and delivery confirmation/tracking
and
$1250 with pylon/post mounts, including insured shipping and delivery confirmation/tracking.

Anything else will be somewhat less.

Please note. I am not a Whelen dealer. I am a retired police officer that builds these as an extra source of income. I purchased a group of new and used Liberty lightbars that were sold to satisfy a tax judgement against a wholesaler that was delinquent in there taxes. This is why I can sell at below wholesale. When the last 8 bars have been sold, I will have no more. I just want to be upfront about it. I have many satisfied customers and want you to be one also. 
*

He didnt have the alley lights in stock, and i only needed post mount. So the final price was 1173. We also did the deal out side of ebay. He invoiced me right thur paypal. He took some money off cuz he didnt have to pay ebay fees. I bought the alley light kit for 84.00 shipped. I will add the alleys myself.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well i know my patriot full loaded 55" bar back in '05 was $1,700+ retail listed for $2,400 but that was a mix of strobes and leds


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Mackman;1501217 said:


> The guy selling them is a retire police officer. Or thats what he told me. This is what he emailed me.
> 
> .
> *A new 2012 bar identical to this one
> ...


mack -- when you get the bar ... take a small video of it ... im curious of flash patterns .. send me a pm and i will give you my email addy .... i think for 1200 fully loaded is a steal


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

groundbreakers;1501838 said:


> mack -- when you get the bar ... take a small video of it ... im curious of flash patterns .. send me a pm and i will give you my email addy .... i think for 1200 fully loaded is a steal


Thats what i thought too, Thats why i bought it and made this post. The take downs he put in are the good ones with 12leds per takedown. When i get it i will take a video for you. I should have it Monday and my Alley lights will be here tuesday. So it will be later next week.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

that sounds like a good deal to me


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

sweet .... lookin forward to it ..


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal but also sounds a bit strange. If they are new why does it state refurbished? Just check the parts out carefully as if they are pieced together they warranty is only as good as the dealer and the date on the parts. I have seen lots of hacked up bars (not saying that is what this is) so be sure to look it over carefully.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Strobesnmore;1502081 said:


> Sounds like a good deal but also sounds a bit strange. If they are new why does it state refurbished? Just check the parts out carefully as if they are pieced together they warranty is only as good as the dealer and the date on the parts. I have seen lots of hacked up bars (not saying that is what this is) so be sure to look it over carefully.


some things in life a to good to be true ... but valid point BUYER BEWARE ... but its also ebay so there is a lil protection ... unlike craigslist ...


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

All his feedback is 100% on ebay. So we will see when i get the light bar.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

trucks going to look bad a$$ u mounting on cab?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

cat10;1502196 said:


> trucks going to look bad a$$ u mounting on cab?


on the head board of the flatbed


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

dont matter either way gonna look good gotta get some pics and video of it installed ...


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

*Here is the video of the bar. just click on it. *


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks nice man! Looking forward to seeing it mounted and all! Did it come with a controller?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Nah no controller.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

looks like a great bar . i made my own swtiches up for my whelen bar and mounted them in the dash more custom and out of the way than having a box hanging .I think your going to like this bar when your out plowing .


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

mack -- thats a smokin hot deal on the bar .... for being refurb .. looks pretty new to me ... i think you can change pattern on that .... and your gonna love the led spot lights i have em on my liberty they certainly beat the halogen ones ... cant wait to see it mounted ... awsome deal


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just installing a 4' Liberty bar on my Dump. Took out the take downs in favor of a traffic adviser. Have some M7's to go on the side of the hood too. 
The White/Violet wire should be the patterns change wire.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Got the lightbar on. I just have it mounted going to run the wires 2morrow. But i did hook it up real fast for the video. lol. 
Click for video.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

When i took it apart today to install the alleys the computer board thing said it was made in 05/12


----------

